# quad inj can hurt like a bitch!



## musclebird (Jan 13, 2014)

I dont know what the hell is up, but some injections are smooth as butter, dont feel a thing, then others it's like your pushing through nerves and it hurts so bad! Even going through the skin! There's like little nerve spots on my skin that i hit sometimes and I can't even get it past the sub q part, i have to move the needle half an inch over, then when the skin doesnt  hurt the muscle can be unbearibly painful some times... The worst of it all is whether it was the most painful inj. Or just like butter it has no affect on the pip! If god knew man would take steroids then why did he makes quad inj. Hurt so fckn bad!!


----------



## Joliver (Jan 13, 2014)

It is never going to feel good, but sometimes the hurt can tell you a couple of things.  Blood vessels are innervated very well, so as you approach them, your level of pain could increase.  The second thing is that your time of the month may be approaching.....Jk buddy. 

It is part of the game.


----------



## bronco (Jan 13, 2014)

I get zero pip in quads, every now and then I may hit a nerve but even then it's nothing serious


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 13, 2014)

It's like the lotto some times you win sometimes you don't. 
Iv had it where I can't even push the needle in... Like hitting a brick wall


----------



## DF (Jan 13, 2014)

Quad inects are no fun for me most of the time.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 13, 2014)

Me personally have never tried the quads but heard it's a lot easier pinning them than say pinning glutes. All I ever pin r my glutes and I never have any problem at all. Only when im in a rush like an idiot and don't take my time is when I usually hit a nerve or take forever to pierce the skin. But as of recently I literally just dart the baby right in. Can't feel a thing! Eventually im gonna pin my quads and possibly the delts. We'll see.


----------



## losieloos (Jan 13, 2014)

Use slin pins.


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 13, 2014)

I have never injected quads without massive pip.  I do it anyway.  Just part of it.  I always say it feels like Babe Ruth buried a pik axe in my leg the few days after pinning. Delts aren't quite as bad.  Ventro and Glutes are like a dream but I think its a good idea to spread pins around so you don't get scar tissue built up.  That's what Ive always been told anyway.


----------



## conan (Jan 13, 2014)

Quads are a bitch for me!  I have a love hate relationship with them.  They are so easy to get to (you don't have to be a contortionist to pin yourself) but it seems they are very hit and miss.  I can go to jab one spot that feels like every nerve ending in my leg terminates there, move over a centimeter and it's fine.  Literally a ****in cm and no pain.


----------



## GreatGunz (Jan 13, 2014)

What a bunch of girls do u guys sit down to pee...?!


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 13, 2014)

GreatGunz said:


> What a bunch of girls do u guys sit down to pee...?!



Now that's funny!!

I had some trouble going through the skin on my quad also. I had to go down to 25 gauge pins and always coat the outside of the pin with a drop or two of oil. It helped me a bunch


----------



## Yaya (Jan 13, 2014)

Only glutes and delts for me... About 10 years ago I had a bad quad experience... Still scared

Bundy loves quads.. Talk to him


----------



## Jada (Jan 13, 2014)

I love quads , a little pip but  other than that quads r my spot.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 13, 2014)

I thot Cap made this thread for a sec...

Pain in your Quads?? Most PIP comes from my delts but I pin 3mls ED. Try you BI with 1ml and see how that feels....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 14, 2014)

quad injection are nothing if the gear is made right...IMO pip only comes from shitty gear.....and please stop being pussies your stabbing yourself and injecting oil into the muscle it wont feel like a bj


----------



## musclebird (Jan 14, 2014)

Found out recently not to inj after a workout.... Every time I do I aspirate blood, and if I dont aspirate it, when I'm done injecting there's a little bit of blood in the needle, eanyone ever have that happen??


----------



## graniteman (Jan 14, 2014)

Used to hate 'em now it's all delt n quads. just have to make sure your hitting the right spot slightly above the head,  out side slightly,  in a hands length up from the knee. Hit nerves that shit sucks but other than that no more problems


----------



## musclebird (Jan 14, 2014)

Any time I've ever seen or got a shot from a Dr they go in really fast like a dart... There must.be some reason for that.. Maybe all this "go in slow so you dont hit a nerve or w/e" is bullshit as long as your in the right spot? I wanna try jabbing it fast, just to much of a pussy to get the nerve to do it


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 14, 2014)

musclebird said:


> Any time I've ever seen or got a shot from a Dr they go in really fast like a dart... There must.be some reason for that.. Maybe all this "go in slow so you dont hit a nerve or w/e" is bullshit as long as your in the right spot? I wanna try jabbing it fast, just to much of a pussy to get the nerve to do it



i went pulp fiction style before..i like going in slowly


----------



## DF (Jan 14, 2014)

musclebird said:


> Any time I've ever seen or got a shot from a Dr they go in really fast like a dart... There must.be some reason for that.. Maybe all this "go in slow so you dont hit a nerve or w/e" is bullshit as long as your in the right spot? I wanna try jabbing it fast, just to much of a pussy to get the nerve to do it



I'll tell you what.  Many years ago I was on cycle with my brother & we'd pin each other.  That fukr got it in his head to go in fast & hard.  I swear he raised his arm up over his head & pinned my ass.  I almost hit the ceiling for fuk sake.  I would advise everyone not to do that..... lol


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Jan 14, 2014)

I did quads once. I never will again. It felt like i was hit by a bus in my thigh.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jan 14, 2014)

I bench 135x5 said:


> I did quads once. I never will again. It felt like i was hit by a bus in my thigh.



That goes away. Hike your skirt up and inject


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 14, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> quad injection are nothing if the gear is made right...IMO pip only comes from shitty gear.....and please stop being pussies your stabbing yourself and injecting oil into the muscle it wont feel like a bj



Best comment ever... lol


----------



## Yaya (Jan 14, 2014)

I dart that it in quick..I can't go slow


----------



## conan (Jan 14, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> quad injection are nothing if the gear is made right...IMO pip only comes from shitty gear.....and please stop being pussies your stabbing yourself and injecting oil into the muscle it wont feel like a bj



I don't know... I've had some pretty bad BJ's in my time.  A quad inject has the potential to feel better than some of those.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 15, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> Best comment ever... lol



X2^^^^^    its fuking needle going into your body....man up an deal with it.


----------



## Milo (Jan 15, 2014)

Quads have always been my favorite place to pin. They're just so easy to get to whereas I feel like I need my amateur circus performer card to get the glutes. I've hit a nerve once or twice and it sucks but I always just move the spot a bit and all's well.


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 15, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> quad injection are nothing if the gear is made right...IMO pip only comes from shitty gear.....and please stop being pussies your stabbing yourself and injecting oil into the muscle it wont feel like a bj


Hey someone lied to me! In fact the website I bought my gear from has a pic of someone getting a BJ


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 15, 2014)

I do delts,, not a problem. Then again its only 2ml 2x a week.. I tried ventro musta hit wrong spot or something because I needed my blanky a couple hours later


----------



## woodswise (Jan 15, 2014)

The first couple of times I pinned quads, they hurt like hell.  But so did everywhere else I was pinning.  So I got some better gear, and started warming my gear before every inject.  Now I get hardly any pip no matter where I am injecting, quads, glutes, delts, ventral glutes.  I will never inject again without warming my gear.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 15, 2014)

Am I the only one that savors every knot?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 15, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Am I the only one that savors every knot?



Nope. I do. But I don't really think of a small knot as PIP.

One thing about reading on all the forums is all the crazy ways and rituals people have to inject. I've heard guys talking about taking minutes to inject slow, heating vials, and everything else. I've only heated vials when they crashed.

I obv do all the sterility steps, but then I just stick the pin and push. I never aspirate. I aspirated once like 10-15 years ago and ended up with my only abcess. Dr's don't aspirate when they give you a shot. I'm not recommending anything, just saying what has worked for me over the years.

If you're getting crippling PIP, and you're not doing figure 8's with the pin while it's in, you most likely have a source with bad Raws and/or brewing techniques IMO.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 15, 2014)

I love pinning quads. I actually get a little aroused right before I stick the needle in. The whole process is euphoric for me.


----------



## Malevolence (Jan 15, 2014)

I quad inject every everyday and love it but i am kind of a pin junkie, also pip is mostly from bad gear that is not to say you wont hit a nerve every once in a while.  It could just be that you are injecting into the wrong spot, pin to the outside of your leg, if you pin on the inside of your leg you may get too close to your tampon string and that will definitely cause pip


----------



## Malevolence (Jan 15, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> I love pinning quads. I actually get a little aroused right before I stick the needle in. The whole process is euphoric for me.



Me too, gives me wood


----------

